# Power Supply



## Romix (May 12, 2015)

Need help with building a beginers power supply for electrolysis. 
I'v got 10+ pcb s taken out of old monitors, they seems to have all components needed for it.
Rarely see gold plated pins on them, usually silver plated.


----------



## jason_recliner (May 13, 2015)

It's going to depend on what you have. You can google for Linear Power Supply and see what circuits match your pile.

Perhaps your best bet would be to grab an old ATX power supply from a computer. Join pin 4 (green) of the motherboard connector to any adjacent black wire and it will turn on.
Yellow is 12V, Red is 5V, Orange is 3.3V, Black is 0V.
A tail lamp bulb makes a good current limiter. A brake lamp bulb will be maybe about 2-3x the current.


----------



## GotTheBug (May 13, 2015)

youtube atx benchtop power supply and you'll have more info than you need. Personally I grew tired of blowing them up, probably using crappy power supplies to start with, and ended up making a beast using a modified mot, but I'm just weird that way.


----------

